# New Owner of H&K



## hi im drummer03 (Oct 27, 2008)

I previously went to my local gun store. I was looking around and compacts and subcompacts.Something to add another gun to the collection but also something in 9mm just to shoot at the range.I have always had Glocks and my bro turned me on to H&K. They had just took 2 H&Ks in on trade for a custom gun they make at the gun store. I was leaning heavily towards the USP Compacts. I neded up going with a P30 that was shot less than a 100 rounds. I got a mazing deal so i dived in. 

Whats H&K owners thoughts between the 2 guns?
One stand out for sure is its like my Glock27 its ready to shoot without a bunch of safties....


----------



## HKP30 (Oct 13, 2009)

Excellent choice, although you couldn't have gone wrong with either one.


----------



## Sonny Boy (Sep 20, 2009)

I have several HKs, but have sold all my USPs except for one with a match trigger. I found the USPs to be thick in the grip area and the trigger less than desirable.

The HK P30 is a great gun, very smooth trigger and a nice location for the decocker. The USP decoker can be hit while shooting causing it not to lock the slide open on the last round.

If you go to the USP line, try the Elite, Expert, Mark 23 all of whcih have the match triggers.

The new HK 45C and HK 45 are also great guns with o-rings on the barrels.

Careful, you will feel a need to purchase more HKs......


----------



## hi im drummer03 (Oct 27, 2008)

Im thinking of getting another. Either the HK45C or a M&P45C


----------



## HKP30 (Oct 13, 2009)

No comparison, get the HK45c.


----------



## bill5074 (Jun 23, 2008)

I have had my P30 for about 3 months and love it. Put about 500 rounds through it without a hiccup. It is also nice to be able to change the grip size if your hands do not fit quite right. So far So good. Also have a USP .40 compact, also no problems. Congrats!!!!!!!!!:smt033


----------



## righttoown (Jan 4, 2010)

I have had the USP9C for 3 years with no issues. Had Bill Springfield due his basic trigger job on it.


----------



## Freedom (Sep 21, 2009)

I picked up a P30 a month ago. I have over 300 rounds through it and I love it. My brother-in-law picked up the HK 45 at the same time. It is a terrific .45...shoots real smooth. I've shot several HK models in 9 and .45 and they are awesome. I think you can't go wrong with HK. M&P??...not if an HK is in the equation.


----------



## nil (Dec 8, 2010)

i purchased a hk usp 45 tactical, still waiting for it though. whats your take on that? is it good? or bad? or whtever? the descrptions are yes very positive but for the owners i believe here there are a lot of course what is your comment on that pistol?


----------



## deeHKman (Feb 5, 2011)

*Great Decision on the Tactical HK*



nil said:


> i purchased a hk usp 45 tactical, still waiting for it though. whats your take on that? is it good? or bad? or whtever? the descrptions are yes very positive but for the owners i believe here there are a lot of course what is your comment on that pistol?


I had one and its as good a gun as you can buy to me. I sure miss mine. Divorces cause alot of harm. But so far i have bought back a HK USP in 9mm and .45 both in stainless. Now i have the Tactical and a USPc to buy then start some new ones out like the P30 series, Great gun and Congrats.


----------



## deeHKman (Feb 5, 2011)

*LNIB HK USPc .40 stainless with accessories abound!!!!*

I have wanted a USPc for along time. As i've said before "divorces" are expensive. Been buying back my HK's i missed far more than any handguns i have ever owned. For $700 i got a USPc .40 Stainless looks like brand new shot very little for sure, a R.Grizzle IWB new leather holster, BlackHawk Serpa holster, anothe nice kydex holster not sure of name, twelve 12 rd OEM mags, several HK base plates,ext.s and some .40 ammo.

I could not be more thrilled i've seen 2 used guns like this that were in terrible shape in fact horrible condition and the price was over $700. I would not have paid $400. So after a good cleaning i will shoot it this afternoon. Never had nice leather other than my Galco. Sure looks like my G19 carried in a Galco which works very well is going to be replaced, i'm am just about to burst, :smt023

Edit, i was so excited when i was across my street in the woods shooting forgot has some very bright night sights on it also. The R.Grizzle hoster is by far the best holster i could have imagined. This leather has me spoiled for sure. Plus the gun as all HK's are is a real tack driver and being a .40 shoots very smooth.

HK USPf 9mm Stainless, HK USP .45 Stainless, HKc .45, HK USPc .40 Stainless, HK USP Tactical .45
Glock 20sf, Glock 19 RTF2, Glock 17 RTF2, Glock 17


----------

